# Wipe Your Feet!



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Have any of you been able to teach your dog to wipe his feet on a mat after coming from outside? My Aunt's English Pointer was trained to do this and he did it very well. I figured it would be a neat trick to show him considering my mom's a neat freak- his dirty paws drive her crazy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I wish I could teach that one to the boys. Although I think most of the mud comes in on their feathers so I just keep a stack of old towels by the door for when they come inside. When warmer weather arrives I also put a dish pan of water out on the porch so I can rinse the feet.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats a good alternative if I can't teach him. Rusty already loves to dip his paws in his water bowl, i doubt he'd have a problem doing it in the summer!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am working on that right now! I say "wipe,wipe,wipe" and run each paw across the doormat. He is actually getting the hang of it!! I still put a slight hold on his foot, but he is making the back and forth motions himself. I'm thinking he'll be doing it by himself soon.
"Wipe, Wipe, Wipe"  

I still keep towels by the door for the tough stuff


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I couldn't even teach my CHILDREN that. Now that they're adults, it still doesn't happen.


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I am working on that right now! I say "wipe,wipe,wipe" and run each paw across the doormat. He is actually getting the hang of it!! I still put a slight hold on his foot, but he is making the back and forth motions himself. I'm thinking he'll be doing it by himself soon.
> "Wipe, Wipe, Wipe"
> 
> I still keep towels by the door for the tough stuff


Aww, that's so cute! I'll have to work on that one! with two, it gets hard, Bonnie will stay when I tell her to, but Bear usually escapes me, so I put the gate up before letting them in, then wipe their paws with towels.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The wiping was easy to teach - the real problem is teaching them the difference between a dessert fork & a salad fork.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

sharlin said:


> The wiping was easy to teach - the real problem is teaching them the difference between a dessert fork & a salad fork.


The (human) boys never caught on to that one either. ROFL.. Seriously, when my older son ( an attorney ) joined this huge law firm ( largest in TX), they sent all the young attorneys and spouses to an etiquette seminar !!!!! To hear them tell the stories ( at the dinner table no less ), was hysterical. BTW, he and wifey have seriously impeccable table manners now. ROFL


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

sharlin said:


> The wiping was easy to teach - the real problem is teaching them the difference between a dessert fork & a salad fork.


I've decided that when Ike perfects the Wiping of the feet, I'm going to move on to Putting the lid down. I don't think I could get him to wash his hands. He is minus a thumb.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't even care about the wiping of the feet, but I am hoping to harness the tail wagging so I can get my dusting done.... my least favorite chore. Especially after seeing the ping-pong thread.... I just know it's possible !!!!! Of course, springer Cody will have to find another chore to work on since his tail is docked !


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I only get the boys to do it. Jazzy doesn't have the hair between her toes to gather up all the mud and dirt. I let each boy in one at a time and tell them to wipe their feed. They have learned to turn in circles on the towel at the back door which gets the mud off. The initial command was "spin", but it has morphed into "wipe your feet". The only time it goes awry is if someone further into the house doesn't realize that they have muddy feet and call them. Then they track all over the house before they come back to wipe their feet! Aaarrrggghhh.


----------

